

Jottacloud: Dropbox alternative from Norway - iaskwhy
https://www.jottacloud.com/

======
iaskwhy
I noticed Jottacloud on the Drop Dropbox thread and gave it a try. I've been
running it on Windows for the last couple of hours with a copy of the files I
used to keep at Dropbox and the only difference I noticed so far is how
Jottacloud uses around 25% (~16Mb) of the RAM Dropbox was using before
(~64Mb). Can't say it makes any difference on my MacBook Air.

